# Eskom Movie Titles



## Hooked (25/3/19)

Apparently something quite funny was started on Twitter. Twitter users were asked to replace one word of a movie title, with the word "Eskom".

https://www.all4women.co.za/1714961...-8-eskom-movie-titles-that-had-us-in-stitches

For example, here are a few titles from Twitter users, as quoted in the above article.

> Eskom, the dark night rises
> Eskom, the dark night returns
> Love in a Time of Eskom
> Oh Shucks! It's Eskom!
> There's Eskom on my Stoep
> Mission Impossible: Eskom

*Now let US have some fun! 

Replace one word in a movie title, with "Eskom" or "loadshedding"
or
instead of a move title, a famous one-liner could also be used

  







*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/3/19)

I'll get the ball rolling ...

E.T. - the Eskom Terrestrial
Eskom's List
The Eskom Redemption

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (26/3/19)

Terminator 2 Eskom Day
Cry my beloved Eskom
Finding Eskom
The Eskom Father
Showdown in Little Eskom
Die Eskom
The Masters of Eskom
Escape from Eskom

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (26/3/19)

powerless

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/3/19)

Eskom does Dallas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/3/19)

I know what Eskom did last summer
Eskom and the temple of doom

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/3/19)

eskom in the dark
the old dark eskom
the dark eskom rises
dark eskom
eskom: the dark world
zero dark eskom
eskom: mistress of the dark
The Chronicles of Eskom: Dark Fury

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (26/3/19)

EskomBusters (Ghost)
The 40 year old Eskom (Virgin)
Eskom Story (Toy)
Cloudy with a chance of Eskom (Meatballs)
Dumb and Eskomer (Dumber)
The Men who stare at Eskom (Goats)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/3/19)

Dude, wheres my Eskom?
10 Things i hate about Eskom
Mission Impossible
Coal Wars: Revenge of the Eskom

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (26/3/19)

Run, Eskom, run!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Elmien (26/3/19)

The Silence of Eskom
Eskom: An Unexpected Journey
Happy Loadshedding Day
Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Eskom
Eskom Darko
The Eskom Horror
Eskom and the Beast
The Loadshedding King
50 Shades of Eskom
Loadshedding & Furious
Dirty Dancing: Loadshedding Nights

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (26/3/19)

The Eskom Rangers (Power)
Fantastic Eskom (4)
The Eskom Cemetery (Pet)
Eskom Towers (Dark)
You, Me and Eskom (Dupree)
Eskom Pie (American)
The Eskom Lantern (Green)
The Good, The Bad and The Eskom (Ugly)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/3/19)

The city of the lost Eskom (children)
He got Eskom (game)
Four Eskoms and a funeral
The Eskom red line
Lock stock and two smoking sub stations
There's something about Eskom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The city of the lost Eskom (children)
> He got Eskom (game)
> Four Eskoms and a funeral
> The Eskom red line
> ...



@Jean claude Vaaldamme I love the "Lock stock and two smoking sub stations"!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/19)

Dead Eskom Society (Dead Poets Society)
The Silence of the Generators (The Silence of the Lambs) Just for you @Silver!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

Hooked said:


> Dead Eskom Society (Dead Poets Society)
> The Silence of the Generators (The Silence of the Lambs) Just for you @Silver!



Lol @Hooked
"Silence of the Generators" - thats classic

Thank goodness, since Saturday night I have not heard that generator
But then again, we've had no loadshedding or power failures since. I just hope that continues...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

Eskom and the Holy Grail (Monty Python and the Holy Grail)
The Sound of Eskom (The Sound of Music) another one just for you @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/3/19)

Desperately seeking Eskom (Susan)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JurgensSt (28/3/19)

Full Metal Eskom (Jacket)
Eskom has fallen (London)
Eskom down (White house)
Eskom Story (Toy)
The Eskom job (Italian)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (29/3/19)

Eskom and the seven dwarfs.
“We owe, we owe, so off the lights they go...”

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (29/3/19)

Raindance said:


> Eskom and the seven dwarfs.
> “We owe, we owe, so off the lights they go...”
> 
> Regards



Excellent @Raindance !
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (29/3/19)

Guptas on the Roof.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/3/19)

Eskom Games (Hunger)
Loadshedding Impact (Deep)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/4/19)

Eskom - The Dark Night (The Dark Knight)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

